# kleines router problem



## TesterIV (11. Oktober 2003)

aaaalso, so wie es im moment ist, is es schon lange und bisher hab ich noch keine hilfe gefunden, aber vielleicht krieg ich hier ja einen netten und kompetenten rat. 
Fakten: kleines heimnetzwerk, das über router ins netz geht (mit dsl). der router is von barricade und zwar der SMC7004VBR. vielleicht hat jemand den auch zuhause und hat bissl erfahrung gesammelt. also soweit ich jetzt weiss, is es so, das ich dem router jede ip-adresse einzeln sagen muss, die er durch läßt. also wenn ich zb. cs zogn will, muss ich ihm die server ip sagen, damit er die freigibt und ich auf den server connecten kann... die games bei cs kann ich sehen, aber joinen kann ich nicht, und das liegt am router (soweit ich weiss, ich lass' mich auch gern eines besseren belehren). nur mal nebenbei, zwichen router und meinem rechner is noch ein hub, stellt der ein problem da oder is das auf jedenfall kein problem? nen freund meinte, der leitet alles gleich weiter und lässt die daten unbehadelt durch... naja ich hab nu net sooo viel ahnung...

 im voraus Tester


----------



## SixDark (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Viel kann ich zwar dazu jetzt nicht sagen, nur soviel: Der HUB spielt keine Rolle!

..::Six Dark::..


----------



## TesterIV (11. Oktober 2003)

gut gut, damit is der hub schon mal aus dem spiel, also such ich halt nur noch eine lösung für den router....


----------



## Caliterra (11. Oktober 2003)

Also erstens kann man auf manchen Servern nicht connecten wenn die
serial vom Spiel keine orginale ist sondern eine generierte  .
Und zweitens so glaube, ich musst Du noch den Port freigeben über den 
der Server connected , beim Router und in der Firewall (wenn Du einer verwendest).


---------------------------------------------------------------
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## TesterIV (11. Oktober 2003)

und kannst du mir den port vom server sagen, is das bei cs meistens der selbe server?


----------



## chibisuke (11. Oktober 2003)

hmm idealerweise gibst du bei deinem router nach außen weitgehend alles frei und nach innen kommend gar nix... außer du willst selbst server betreiben dann musst du n paar eingehende auch frei geben...

erstell einfach eine erlaubnis für die ports 0 - 65000 ´damit is das problem gegessen


----------



## TesterIV (11. Oktober 2003)

also, hab nur die hälfte verstanden aber bei meinem router muss ich diese felder ausfüllen: Trigger Port; Trigger Type(tcp udp); Public Port; Public Type(tcp udp) jo, und wo muss ich nu was eintragen? wenn du mir das sagst, dann küss ich dir die füße............................. wenn du willst 

so weit erstma


----------

